# **OFFICIAL** Jon Fitch vs Johny Hendricks Fight Discussion Thread



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess the poll speaks for itself.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Fitch is better in every aspect of MMA over Hendricks, even wrestling. Yes, I said wrestling I realize Hendricks is as decorated as it gets but like other in his shoes, his wrestling peaked back then now he's using that time to do stand-up and JJ. 

Fitch may actually finish this fight.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

rygu said:


> Fitch is better in every aspect of MMA over Hendricks, even wrestling. Yes, I said wrestling I realize Hendricks is as decorated as it gets but like other in his shoes, his wrestling peaked back then now he's using that time to do stand-up and JJ.
> 
> *Fitch may actually finish this fight*.


Don't hold your breath, lol. I'd really love to see him finishing someone though 
Just checked Wiki, last time he finished someone was in 2007, Roan Carneiro by RNC.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hendricks has more power in his punches, ill take Fitch all day long but IMO that's the one advantage he has over Fitch I don't think it will bare any fruit but stranger things have happened.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Hendricks has more power in his punches, ill take Fitch all day long but IMO that's the one advantage he has over Fitch I don't think it will bare any fruit but stranger things have happened.


that`s the one advantage .. lol really dude

tell me what fitch does better then Hendricks because I don`t see ANYTHING he does better then Johny Hendricks 

Hendricks is the better grappler , he has the strength and power advantage .. he is the younger fighter being only 28 years old and .. he is the better wrestler for sure .. his TDD is much better then Jon Fitch .. as fitch was taken down by Pierce and BJ penn

while Mike Pierce tried a shit load of Take downs on Johny hendricks in round 1 and 2 .. but failing both times until he got a take down in round 3 only for a short time though and hendricks got back to his feet quickly .

not to mention Hendricks was destroying Mike Pierce on the feet .. while Mike Pierce was destroying Jon Fitch on the feet and was close to knocking him out in round 3

also the fact that Jon fitch has shown no improvements at all in my opinon .. while Johny Hendricks has improved a lot since his super close fight with Rick Story a year ago .

we saw a vastly improved Johny Hendricks in the Mike pierce fight

and he has worked on his wrestling heavily for this camp and being on the Dolce diet is only a bonus for him

let`s just say this .. I`ll be absolutely shocked if Jon fitch wins .. I will make a video drinking my own urine if Jon Fitch wins .. I am absolutely sure Johny Hendricks will win


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

2kni3 said:


> that`s the one advantage .. lol really dude
> 
> tell me what fitch does better then Hendricks because I don`t see ANYTHING he does better then Johny Hendricks
> 
> ...


The same Hendricks who lost to Rick Story? sorry I don't see it, I think Fitch is gonna Fitch him all day long.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> The same Hendricks who lost to Rick Story? sorry I don't see it, I think Fitch is gonna Fitch him all day long.


yeah because u don`t think people improve over time ?! look at Jon fitch`s losses to no names .. u don`t see me bringing those up

Johny hendricks beated Mike pierce 30-28 in my opinion .. with the 3rd round being a tie .. but easily 29-28 in my opinion .. the one judge who gave it to 29-28 to Mike Pierce was smoking some good crack or had a bet on Mike Pierce lol 

here comes Johnyyyyyy  Hendricks by late KO/TKO or 30-27 unanimous decision

P.S : that Rick story fight was SUPER close and could of gone either way


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Unless you are named GSP or possibly Kos, you will probably have an L next to your name in your fight against Fitch.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I think Fitch is gonna fight similar but I also believe we're gonna see something different from him here.

For years he beat guys by doing whatever he wanted, but I think the BJ Penn fight opened a lot of peoples eyes and they've now got it in their head that they can now beat Fitch by fitching Fitch, I believe he knows this and we'll see some changes in his gameplan.

Fitch by decision. Hendricks doesn't impress me, everyone brings up the Mike Pierce fight when Pierce was a late replacement for Thiago Alves who is nothing like Pierce at all. Fitch has got a very good chin, better technical striking, better ju-jitsu and his MMA wrestling is a lot better, despite being average in college where Hendricks won the National Championship twice. I think we're gonna see the same old Fitch with a tweak here and there, hell he may even get a finish if he does to Hendricks what he did to Penn for all three rounds, if Hendricks is able to get up off the stool.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

Fitch via vastly more experience and, ultimately, the RNC.

That being said, I think a loss would do his career a world of good.

.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

2kni3 said:


> let`s just say this .. I`ll be absolutely shocked if Jon fitch wins .. I will make a video drinking my own urine if Jon Fitch wins .. I am absolutely sure Johny Hendricks will win


Casual fans, gotta love em don't ya? MMA math ftl!

The thing Fitch dose better is easy to find, he wins!! Don't get all butt hurt with me because your favorite fighter ate shit in the ufc and a methodical fighter like Fitch is going to beat him down. The odds are that's exactly what happens.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

haha I'm not going to bother voting in the poll. It's perfect the way it is.

I am going to run not walk over to vbookie and put much credits on Johnny H FTW.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

oh wow, 25-0 LnP ftw


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

A fully fed, hydrated and happy Johny Hendricks just 24 hours before UFC 141 weigh ins 

Johny Hendricks is sending Jon Fitch back to the prelims where he belongs


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll take Fitch.

But this could be a dangerous fight. If Hendricks can sprawl and brawl he has a decent shot. His punches, if landed come with some force. Little layoff for Fitch too.

I see Fitch UD though, as usual.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Fitch by decision the easiest prediction ever.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Fitch by decision the easiest prediction ever.


just because of that comment .. I made an additional $40 bet on Johny Hendricks













can`t wait till friday night till all 28 of u look stupid lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

2kni3 said:


> Hendricks is the better grappler , he has the strength and power advantage .. he is the younger fighter being only 28 years old and .. he is the better wrestler for sure .. his TDD is much better then Jon Fitch .. as fitch was taken down by Pierce and BJ penn
> 
> while Mike Pierce tried a shit load of Take downs on Johny hendricks in round 1 and 2 .. but failing both times until he got a take down in round 3 only for a short time though and hendricks got back to his feet quickly .
> 
> ...


Hendricks is the better grappler? We saw Fitch manage to survive on the ground with Penn even after having Penn take his back. How many guys have survived with BJ on there back? Fitch is definitly the better grappler. We can debate wrestling, physical athleticism and stand up but there is no debate based on actual in the cage observations to even remotely make an argument for Hendricks as the better grappler.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

2kni3 said:


> A fully fed, hydrated and happy Johny Hendricks just 24 hours before UFC 141 weigh ins
> 
> Johny Hendricks is sending Jon Fitch back to the prelims where he belongs


The Dolce Diet may help you make weight but it doesn't help you win your fights because Rampage, Vitor, Pyle and more importantly when it comes to this fight Alves have all dropped fights under him.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> The Dolce Diet may help you make weight but it doesn't help you win your fights because Rampage, Vitor, Pyle and more importantly when it comes to this fight Alves have all dropped fights under him.


not saying the Dolce Diet is what`s gonna help him win the fight .. Johny hendricks is gonna win simply because he is the better fighter in my opinion

Mike Pierce , BJ penn took Jon Fitch down

Jon Fitch lost a round against BJ Penn , Paulo Thiago and got lit up and destroyed by Mike Pierce in round 3 and was close to getting knocked out .. while Hendricks was the one beating up Mike pierce on the feet and more aggressive and kept coming forward .. Mike Pierce tried many times to get Hendricks down .. failed on all his take downs besides the take down he got on him in round 3 .. and hendricks quickly got back to his feet when he did take him down .

keep in mind that since Johny Hendricks was a wrestler .. through out his MMA career he did not bother to work on his wrestling .. but for this camp he has worked heavily on his wrestling just to be prepared .

Mike Pierce was destroying Jon Fitch on the feet .. while Johny Hendricks was beating up Mike Pierce on the feet ..

Jon fitch`s only way to win in my opinion is to take him down and control him .. and I just don`t see that happening against someone like Johny Hendricks ..

Jon Fitch does not have a good TDD either

Johny Hendricks is much better on the feet and has the much better TDD .. he is faster then Jon fitch and is younger and has more power and is stronger in the clinch then Jon Fitch

this is just my personal opinion about this match up .. could I be wrong ?! sure .. but am I wrong .. I highly doubt it lol

I was one of the very few on Tapology who picked Luke Rockhold to beat Jacare Souza .. but that was because of the fact I`ve seen Luke rockhold spar and train before , and knew he had every advantage in that fight .. besides maybe experiance perhaps .

Johny Hendricks should win this fight pretty easily .. If it goes to decision I see a 30-27 for Johnny Hendricks .. but I personally see a late KO/TKO for Johny Hendricks .. Likely in round 2 or 3


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Fitch should be able to grind out a decision victory but I'm hoping Hendricks catches him with a big punch and gets a flash knock out.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Fitch by sheer domination, no doubt about it. I'll be surprised if Hendricks get's much offense at all.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Hendricks is the better grappler? We saw Fitch manage to survive on the ground with Penn even after having Penn take his back. How many guys have survived with BJ on there back? Fitch is definitly the better grappler. We can debate wrestling, physical athleticism and stand up but there is no debate based on actual in the cage observations to even remotely make an argument for Hendricks as the better grappler.


The only other fighter I can think of is Nick Diaz, lol.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

mmaswe82 said:


> The same Hendricks who lost to Rick Story? sorry I don't see it, I think Fitch is gonna Fitch him all day long.


That's just it, Fitch will Fitch him all fight. As we all know, once Fitch starts Fitching you, you're as good as Fitched.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

rygu said:


> That's just it, Fitch will Fitch him all fight. As we all know, once Fitch starts Fitching you, you're as good as Fitched.


That is hilarious. What if Fitch gets Fitched???


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

DragonStriker said:


> That is hilarious. What if Fitch gets Fitched???


Hmmm good question. I'm not sure Hendricks has the skillset (meaning an inner Fitch) to be able to Fitch Fitch. I'd Fitch myself in the Fitch if Fitch did get Fitched by JH.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> That is hilarious. What if Fitch gets Fitched???


If Fitch gets Fitched, then probably Fitch whould find a way to surpass that Fitching coutering and going to Fitch Hendricks just like AKA wants Fitch to Fitchs Hendricks.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Fitch can Fitch me all night long.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

But what if Fitch was fitching Hendricks then Hendricks got fitch in a fitch that was unfitchable?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Then Fitch is fucked...

And that means KO'ed.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The only way Fitch is getting KO'd is if I've had a shit-ton of Mexican food and he passes out from how my body attempts to digest it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah I think the people here saying Hendricks by KO might wanna go watch GSP/Fitch, he's got a pretty good chin.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Yeah I think the people here saying Hendricks by KO might wanna go watch GSP/Fitch, he's got a pretty good chin.


Or go and watch Fitch vs Wilson Gouveia...

This fight most deffinatly goes to a decision. Im just hoping Hendricks goes after Fitch from the start (like BJ) and drags Fitch down.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hendricks via punching Fitch in the head repeatedly.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

pipe said:


> Or go and watch Fitch vs Wilson Gouveia...
> 
> This fight most deffinatly goes to a decision. Im just hoping Hendricks goes after Fitch from the start (like BJ) and drags Fitch down.


Fitch/Gouviea was Fitch's fourth pro fight, not really relevant considering he's had 9 years to improve.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Fitch/Gouviea was Fitch's fourth pro fight, not really relevant considering he's had 9 years to improve.


Just making the point that it isnt impossible.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Say what you want the odds are he wont catch Fitch with anything and he gets out grappled, out worked and decisioned.


Using GSP as a standard for how good Fitch's chin is makes your argument weaker. GSP has no power and dropped Fitch a lot, that's not exactly a testament to his chin...

IMO his chin is a liability but one he has learned to compensate for with his grappling.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Fitch is going to get another UD.... But I think it's going to be a very, very hard fought one, albeit a grinder.


----------



## watchufc (Dec 29, 2011)

Fitch is a beast and should not have a problem winning this fight.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't think Fitch is gonna take Hendricks down.
And I also think he will show a lot of respect for Hendricks' power. 

And that could mean, this fight could be a snoozer.

If Hendricks has the balls to be the aggressor and dictate the pace, he could make this fight his.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Hendricks for the upset. the power in his hands will make the difference.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

45 people and counting waiting to look stupid tonight lol

I think Johny Hendricks is at the same level as Jake Ellenberger .. and I think both of them would beat Jon Fitch .. however I think Johny Hendricks has a better Cardio then ellenberger though


this fight and the Donald cerrone fight is the one I am looking forward to the most .. and It`s not just because I got money on those fights lol


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

limba said:


> I don't think Fitch is gonna take Hendricks down.
> And I also think he will show a lot of respect for Hendricks' power.
> 
> And that could mean, this fight could be a snoozer.
> ...


If he is aggressive striking Fitch will take him down, you sit down on punches and the other guy has a opportunity to change levels.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Johnny Hendricks upset.

He has the wrestling and powerful striking to shut Fitch down.

Hendricks via being aggressive, spamming take downs and hitting Jon in the face.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't see it when people say Fitch looked a lot bigger at the weigh ins. He looked taller, but that doesn't equal him being the bigger guy. Oh well, maybe I'm just looking too much into it.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

i'll go for Hendricks, i like his power


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Please fitch i beg you this one time just fitch him cause that will give me a ton of points.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Let the Fitching begin.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

rygu said:


> Let the Fitching begin.


Please for my sake in the pickems or else im screwed considering it was my top pick.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

War Fitch!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

anyone needing a nap, this is probably your best chance.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

If I could sponsor anyone in mma I'd sponsor jon fitch and I'd stick it on his arse.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> anyone needing a nap, this is probably your best chance.


I was thinking a shower, or maybe make a snack, or maybe Timmy Hos.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Went for Fitch but not very confident, all depends on Hendricks TDD and ability to hurt him standing.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Got some 20k on Fitch here. Lets hope he doesn't lose the only time I bet on him!


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

my money's on Hendricks, but I wouldn't mind if the fight goes the other way. Lookin for a good and fast fight so Reem vs Lesnar would come quicker


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

The past says Fitchy has his way with Hendricks


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Holy shit lol


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! oh man was that awesome!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Early stoppage


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AAHAHAHHAHAHA! Yes!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Holy ****. Holy ****. Holy ****.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy ******* shit.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What the fuuck? Lost 20k credits -_-


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Ffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuccccccccccccccccccccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Are You Kidding Me Omg


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Good God Almighty!


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

Fitch took an arrow to the head


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! Cannot believe that just happened.​


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Hope Tra Ma is ok..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I knew I should have bet on Hendricks. I had a feeling he could have won this by KO and by god he did. *******-A


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fitch got starched. XD


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

WHAT THE ****!?!?

Lmao!


----------



## Jeter Sucks (Jul 9, 2009)

I put all my money on Fitch and he finally loses. go figure.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool i've got like every fight wrong on the MC so far.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

NO ******* WAY!!!!!!

Who was that guy on here just won a shit tonne of money?


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow WTF was that.... that was random.... I hate Fitch's grind style but man I actually feel sorry for the dude.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I feel bad for Fitch, oh man oh man oh man....


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Lol Fitch. That's how you finish fights.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

cool, fitch in an exciting fight!





too easy?...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Still say early stoppage. If Kongo is allowed to be KO'ed 2 times and still fight then that was an early stoppage. Fitch was getting up before he ever got tackled. Not saying it changed the outcome, but still early stoppage.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

...AND THAT IS WHY YOU NEVER NAP IN mma 

ooops sorry for caps :s


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe now all the haters that say Jon Fitch's fights are boring will shut up.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Hope Tra Ma is ok..


Me to, I am speechless.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Most people missed that KO(myself included, I heard Rogan screaming) because they were taking a piss/kitchen break.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

When is Koscheck vs Hendricks?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Fitch just got Fitched Hendricks is a beast.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

He wins for 6 years, takes one big punch, now hes probably out of the playoff picture forever. Feel bad for the guy. DW must be happy.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Jeter Sucks said:


> I put all my money on Fitch and he finally loses. go figure.


I understand you pal...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Maybe now all the haters that say Jon Fitch's fights are boring will shut up.


lmao :thumb02:


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

Just goes to show anything can happen in MMA.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

So does this mean he faces the winner of Condit vs Diaz?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Lots of fireworks in this card. Hendrix got some power on him, big time win for him for sure, Fitch is tough.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Still say early stoppage. If Kongo is allowed to be KO'ed 2 times and still fight then that was an early stoppage. Fitch was getting up before he ever got tackled. Not saying it changed the outcome, but still early stoppage.


I agree 100%

Still, Hendricks = beast.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The guy on this forum who bet a ton of money is my hero.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That was a left hand from hell..dear God.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome.

raise01:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Hope Tra Ma is ok..


Me too. Damn that was so quick. ​


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Cruz hates Faber.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Early stoppage!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Son of a bitch....


----------



## kilik (Oct 12, 2007)

if fitch won i would of made alot of money. aslong as overeem won i had every other fight predicted correctly

fml


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

If Cerrone and Brock loses, daaaaaam all my credits are gone.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

AAAANNNND right about now i feel really stupid that i said Fitch cant lose this. At least this guy who bet on this wins his money.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> Early stoppage!


Not even close. He was out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy hell! Kos-Hendricks, let's do this.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Woot! missed it though, took a piss break.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Holy hell! Kos-Hendricks, let's do this.


I like this fight, then if he wins he clearly fights the winner of GSP vs Condit/Diaz.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Even though I find the guy boring, Jon Fitch was screwed more times than jenna jameson.

Now he will be a prelim guy for the next year. Disappointing.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Holy hell! Kos-Hendricks, let's do this.


Has to happen.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Holy hell! Kos-Hendricks, let's do this.


At this rate Pierce is gonna put Koscheck on another planet.

Alves lost to Story.
Shields lost to Ellenberger.

And now this...

I'm broken.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder why everyone went to the bathroom during this fight lol.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Hope Tra Ma is ok..


***** MY LIFE. SHIT!*



God dammit kudos to Hendricks, I've always liked the kid but **** man, why you gotta knock out my hero like that? At least let it be competitive! Don't get to see him fight for over a year and then I see him KO'd in 12 seconds. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



Also, EARLY STOPPAGE!!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Early stoppage!


Nope Jon was out and on queer street. Still can't believe that just happened to Jon. Great win for Hendricks though. :thumbsup:

Sucks cause now we have to watch re-watch the Kim-Pierson fight.​


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

And now we have to watch a 15min decision because of that early stoppage, ugh... I just want to move onto the Cerrone/Diaz fight!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nah it was an early stoppage, we should clearly wait until they are dead.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Guy Incognito said:


> Woot! missed it though, took a piss break.


You missed the most exciting fight of Fitch's career.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Holy hell! Kos-Hendricks, let's do this.


I would love to see this good call. Besides it's Fitch's bud so the story background will provide some entertainment.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Only 5 of us picked Hendricks to win? Who are the other guys? We should all hook up and have a beer, a moment like this calls for celebration!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was outside smoking looked through the door saw the fight started butted out my smoke turned around and it was over.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

damn it was taking a piss...first and last piss break i take during a fight I dont care if I pee myself.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

If being knocked out totally unconscious isn't an appropriate time to stop a fight, we should just make it a fight to the death.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Just feel extremely sad for Fitch right now. The dude works so hard and has been on a huge tear all to be stopped by just one punch. I hate quick KO's like this. i feel robbed as a fan. Congrats to Hendricks but god I hope Zuffa don't fu*k with Fitch to much. 

The guy is still number 2 in my eyes. Everybody has to get caught one in a while. Ask GSP.

All that said. Damn Hendricks has some power. Wonder how far it can take him.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I looked down during the last Korean Zombie uber fast KO so I didn't look away but I never thought it would happen in this fight.

Definitely down for the Hendriks-Kos fight though. :thumbsup:​


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Rauno said:


> You missed the most exciting fight of Fitch's career.


HEY NOT COOL BRO. Not cool... :'(


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Only 5 of us picked Hendricks to win? Who are the other guys? We should all hook up and have a beer, a moment like this calls for celebration!


Nice one by you and them, man:



> Johny Hendricks
> 2kni3, Guy Incognito, Mckeever, osmium, pipe


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

totally not an early stoppage. he went limp, and then was fighting Mazzagotti when he jumped in and saved him some brain cells.

sorry Tra but that made as happy as a little girl..... (couldnt find a vid, but look up SNL Dieter skits with mike meyes)


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Emericanaddict said:


> Just feel extremely sad for Fitch right now. The dude works so hard and has been on a huge tear all to be stopped by just one punch. I hate quick KO's like this. i feel robbed as a fan. Congrats to Hendricks but god I hope Zuffa don't fu*k with Fitch to much.
> 
> The guy is still number 2 in my eyes. Everybody has to get caught one in a while. Ask GSP.
> 
> All that said. Damn Hendricks has some power. Wonder how far it can take him.


This. Just... This.
Man I feel bad for him. Props to Hendricks, not taking anything away from him, but... Man, that's unbelievable. Now Fitch will have to win 15 to 20 fights in a row to get a title shot.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone else get that sense right before a fight starts where you know exactly whats going to happen? it happens to me at least once every couple of events. This was one of them, since the fight was announced i thought fitch was just going to.. well fitch him, but during the buffers fighter announcements i just got this strong feeling that Hendricks was going to KO him lol. Seriously this happens all the time and i cant be the only one.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> .
> 
> The guy is still number 2 in my eyes. Everybody has to get caught one in a while. Ask GSP.


F*ck yeah man, F*ck yeah.

I'm gonna go cuddle with Tra while we get through this difficult time like a tornado going through our trailer home.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think this is just proof that guys like Shields and Fitch, slow grinders with either no striking ability or explosive first step, are about to be run out of the division and replaced by guys like Ellenberger, Hendricks, & MacDonald. Guys with excellent, explosive wrestling with gargantuan power. It's going to be interesting to see how GSP handles these young guns after he dispatches Diaz or Condit.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Nice one by you and them, man:


Brilliant! We are all members of the anti-fitching society. Hopefully Hendricks has put a stop to Fitching once and for all.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Only 5 of us picked Hendricks to win? Who are the other guys? We should all hook up and have a beer, a moment like this calls for celebration!


:cool04::drink01:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> HEY NOT COOL BRO. Not cool... :'(


Can't spread rep man....

I just can't spread rep to you any more *sniff*

Life is so unfair sometimes!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Kos will probably avenge the lost. That will be a good fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

**** Fitch. The only reason why IMO he even has such a great record is because the UFC hides all the real contenders from him on the chance he beats them. Also he doesn't want to fight Koscheck so there's that.

I mean seriously....realistically Johnny Hendricks at worse would've been the second best dude this guy has beaten...depending on if you rate Hendricks lower than Alves...let alone an out of shape Alves. 

Personally, I'd probably bet on Hendricks against an even in shape one.

As for the rest

Ben Saunders, Akihiro Gono, Mike Pierce(who nearly knocked out Fitch himself), Paulo Thiago, Chris Wilson, Diego Sanchez, Luigi Fiorvanti, Hironaka, Burkman, Brock Larson.

Literally three of those dudes are still in the UFC at this point, the rest are LITERALLY, terrible, barely regional level fighters.

I never got why people thought Fitch was number 2 in the world, especially after how easily GSP completely outclassed him.

Carlos Condit has a much better resume, with wins over Rory MacDonald, Dong Hyun Kim, Jake Ellenberger and Dan Hardy(who while he may not be great, can still easily beat lower level dudes)


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Does anyone else get that sense right before a fight starts where you know exactly whats going to happen? it happens to me at least once every couple of events. This was one of them, since the fight was announced i thought fitch was just going to.. well fitch him, but during the buffers fighter announcements i just got this strong feeling that Hendricks was going to KO him lol. Seriously this happens all the time and i cant be the only one.


Lol your not the only one. I had a gut wrenching feeling during the walk in. I just kind of felt like. "F*ck man. Fitch is due". and sure enough Hendricks delivered. My brain ofcourse was calling bullshit on my gut pointing to Fitch's history but yeah man I did feel something same as you. Which sucks as Fitch is my local hero. (Well local when I still lived in America)


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

We need a gif of this.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> F*ck yeah man, F*ck yeah.
> 
> I'm gonna go cuddle with Tra while we get through this difficult time like a tornado going through our trailer home.


Ugh. I'll get the tub of ice cream!


Seriously though, I hop eJon can bounce back from this fast and choke a couple bitches. Maybe then Dana will recognize. He's still easily one of the best WWs on the planet. He's like 13-2-1 now in the UFC, I'm not sure who (other than Silva and GSP) have a better or on par record than that.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Is it too late to bet on Overeem - Brock being a draw?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ari said:


> I think this is just proof that guys like Shields and Fitch, slow grinders with either no striking ability or explosive first step, are about to be run out of the division and replaced by guys like Ellenberger, Hendricks, & MacDonald. Guys with excellent, explosive wrestling with gargantuan power. It's going to be interesting to see how GSP wants to _hide_ from these young guns Diaz or Condit.


Hey, I agree with you.

It also show you will get caught eventually. Especially if you aren't being the hunter...you become the hunted. 

That was Hendrick's shot, a power shot on the feet. And Fitch left himself open and didn't even react. 

Fitch needs to improve his striking or plan to Fitch every second and not even strikes. 

We all knew Hendricks had dangerous power. Fitch shouldn't have sat right into it.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

aww come here pookie, gimme a kiss


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Fitch just has really bad striking. That punch was horribly telegraphed and Fitch literally didn't even have his hands up.

He's been caught with big punches like that before...he mainly gets away with it because he can take the extremely weak palette of grapplers that he's fought so far down so easily.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Does anyone else get that sense right before a fight starts where you know exactly whats going to happen? it happens to me at least once every couple of events. This was one of them, since the fight was announced i thought fitch was just going to.. well fitch him, but during the buffers fighter announcements i just got this strong feeling that Hendricks was going to KO him lol. Seriously this happens all the time and i cant be the only one.


Man I did exactly the same thing. I said Fitch UD in the prediction thread a few days back, but when Buffer was introducing this fight, I was 99.99% sure that Hendricks will crack Fitch and bury him early.

Weird stuff.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Fitch just has really bad striking. That punch was horribly telegraphed and Fitch literally didn't even have his hands up.
> 
> He's been caught with big punches like that before...he mainly gets away with it because he can take the extremely weak palette of grapplers that he's fought so far down so easily.


Mike Pierce rocked him too.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hey, I agree with you.
> 
> It also show you will get caught eventually. Especially if you aren't being the hunter...you become the hunted.
> 
> ...


I love Fitch, like no joke. While Tra is holding onto the right nut I am holding onto the left. 

But really the best counter to power wrestlers like Kos and Fitch are 1 punch KO guys with really legit TDD. Hendricks proved tonight how insane his 1 punch KO power is, like Carwin at HW. I wonder what happens if Fitch comes out and goes straight for the TD.

Doesn't matter, Hendricks won, and clearly his TDD threat was enough for Fitch to stay standing that long.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Could be the best thing to happen to Fitch, might make him realize he needs to step his game up. Happened to a lot of guys before, they need a big loss to snap them out of whatever mind they were in. GSP aside, guys like marquardt, liddell and Henderson have actually benefited from losses.


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

AJClark said:


> This. Just... This.
> Man I feel bad for him. Props to Hendricks, not taking anything away from him, but... Man, that's unbelievable. Now Fitch will have to win 15 to 20 fights in a row to get a title shot.


I dont feel the least bit of sorrow for him. Not so much as he doesnt deserve any, but rather I'm not the LEAST bit interested in seeing him fight GSP again. 

GSP vs Fitch 2 = rounds 6-10 = GSP 5 round decision victory. 

Fitch has not evolved enough to show me he has any chance "on paper" to beat GSP (obviously its MMA and anything can happen), and worse I think Fitch is gritty/skilled enough that GSP wouldnt be able to finish him... so we'd simply be watching a repeat of the first fight.

GSP fights far too infrequently for me to want to see fights wasted on rematches that have little to no chance of going differently than the first fight. 

The only fight I'm remotely interested in seeing Fitch in, is against Koscheck, and we all know that will never happen. 

This simply keeps the WW division far more interesting at the top.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Ive been here for a good few years now and I've only just now gotten to 2000 posts. That being said Fitch is well worth my 2000th and I just want to declare the fact that my man love for Jon has not wavered in the slightest. 

Once again Congrats to Mr. Hendricks and best of luck to him in his future endeavours. 

But Fitch will all ways be my home boy and still remains number 2 in the division in my eyes. Tra know's the feeling lol.

What a lame 2000th post after being here for over 5 years.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice edit Johnny 

I really want to see GSP vs one of the three guys I mentioned.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> Ive been here for a good few years now and I've only just now gotten to 2000 posts. That being said Fitch is well worth my 2000th and I just want to declare the fact that my man love for Jon has not wavered in the slightest.
> 
> Once again Congrats to Mr. Hendricks and best of luck to him in his future endeavours.
> 
> ...



your still ahead of me in posts and i got 2 months on you lol.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Could be the best thing to happen to Fitch, might make him realize he needs to step his game up. Happened to a lot of guys before, they need a big loss to snap them out of whatever mind they were in. GSP aside, guys like marquardt, liddell and Henderson have actually benefited from losses.


This could very, very well be true. Or ****, maybe it will FINALLY get him to move to MW. I've said multiple times I'd love to see him there. He tightens up that D (like he was against Alves) I think he has a far better chance at beating Anderson than he does GSP.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## hatchmoses (May 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Only 5 of us picked Hendricks to win? Who are the other guys? We should all hook up and have a beer, a moment like this calls for celebration!


im a newbie, but i picked hendricks to win, a beer sounds great right about now


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

oldfan said:


> haha I'm not going to bother voting in the poll. It's perfect the way it is.
> 
> I am going to run not walk over to vbookie and put much credits on Johnny H FTW.


The only bet I won tonight and I have you guys to thank.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Fitch vs. Shields next. Enjoy!


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

I said it before the fight. Johny Hendricks has all to gain and Fitch has all the lose heading to this fight.

A win over Hendricks might not necessary mean a title shot for the (Formerly) ranked number 2 WW Jon Fitch. A lost (which happen) would put Fitch all the way to the back.

For Hendricks, a lost to Fitch wont affect this career that much but a win will put him right into title shot consideration which happen. Now, a win or 2 more will guarantee a title shot for Hendricks. 

In any event, congratulation to Johny Hendricks for joining the ranks of Elite in the WW division by beating the Number 2 WW in the World.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't believe some of you think it was an early stoppage. If the ref didn't jump in, Hendricks was in a perfect position to blast Fitch with even harder punches and could have seriously injured him. That was a just stoppage. 

Fitch was out, and didn't even know what happened and had to look at the screen so he was clearly out.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

It's that beard, not his left hand.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Fitch vs. Shields next. Enjoy!


I hope so. That will be a hell of a fight!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I hope so. That will be a hell of a fight!


Where the **** has Shields even been? I haven't seen him since Ellenberger KOd him.

Oh and I'd be interested in this fight if two things happened. First Jon starts eating meat again, he looks so thin and weak on that diet and second, it's at MW.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Holy hell! *Kos-Hendricks*, let's do this.




You know it.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, this was my "what the hell" bet. I cant believe i actually got creds off of this one. Now if Fedor goes down, ill officially be some kind of magic.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Composure said:


> It's that beard, not his left hand.


They need to set him up with a fight against Kimbo to determine which beard rules them all.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I love this one Im sure Dana is very happy too..lol


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

In all seriousness, I find it silly that people bring so much hate to Fitch just because his fighting style isn't exactly exciting.

While I'm happy for Hendricks, I still feel bad for Fitch. He's an awesome guy who works his ass off and gives it his all. The fact that he gets treated like dog shit by the UFC really upsets me, and now with this loss he'll probably never get a title shot unless he finishes his next 5 opponents in brutal fashion.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ari said:


> In all seriousness, I find it silly that people bring so much hate to Fitch just because his fighting style isn't exactly exciting.
> 
> While I'm happy for Hendricks, I still feel bad for Fitch. He's an awesome guy who works his ass off and gives it his all. The fact that he gets treated like dog shit by the UFC really upsets me, and now with this loss he'll probably never get a title shot unless he finishes his next 5 opponents in brutal fashion.


I think its a misconception that the UFC treats Fitch like shit. If you want a rematch (especially for the title) there needs to be a compelling reason or a complete lack of challengers to put that fight together. Ftich did nothing to show any improvement after he lost to GSP, he looked pretty much the same and didnt appear to improve at all. If he had gone out and started wrecking everyone he fought or if the UFC ran out of people for GSP to fight, then Fitch may have gotten his shot, but neither of those things happened.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Ari said:


> In all seriousness, I find it silly that people bring so much hate to Fitch just because his fighting style isn't exactly exciting.
> 
> While I'm happy for Hendricks, I still feel bad for Fitch. He's an awesome guy who works his ass off and gives it his all. The fact that he gets treated like dog shit by the UFC really upsets me, and now with this loss he'll probably never get a title shot unless he finishes his next 5 opponents in brutal fashion.


QFT. Repped.

He doesn't have the natural gifts others have, and he works pretty darn hard to get to where he is right now. He deserves much more respect than some people here give him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

OHKO said:


> If Cerrone and Brock loses, daaaaaam all my credits are gone.


Need a loan?

Was about the only way I saw him loosing, didn't realty think hendo jr. there would pull it off, lol.

I watched a interview with Fitch were he talks about all the extra help the ufc gave him wile he was injured so they don't treat him poorly according to fitch, some people just like to complain and make shit up.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Ari said:


> The only way Fitch is getting KO'd is if I've had a shit-ton of Mexican food and he passes out from how my body attempts to digest it.


How it was that mexican food? Im curious...


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Need a loan?
> 
> Was about the only way I saw him loosing, didn't realty think hendo jr. there would pull it off, lol.
> 
> I watched a interview with Fitch were he talks about all the extra help the ufc gave him wile he was injured so they don't treat him poorly according to fitch, some people just like to complain and make shit up.


It's alright, got back some credits thanks to the Lesnar and Overeem fight not going the distance. M.C gave me some credits as well (Awesome guy he is).

I guess the hype around Cerrone kinda got to me. Knocking out Siver like that, I thought he would have been able to stand with Diaz and get the better of him. Turned out it was the other way round.

Lesnar I was kinda 50/50 on that one. The wrestler always stand a good chance of winning, and the odds were darn good for Lesnar. Wasn't surprised when Overeem TKO'ed him like that though.

Oh well, bad streak of luck lately. Hope I do better in the next event!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> The only bet I won tonight and I have you guys to thank.


haha. i won big on this, Hettes and Diaz. although the Nate bet was just a for the sake of the odds bet.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Cerroney! said:


> How it was that mexican food? Im curious...


Funny enough I had Thai food.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

This is exactly what we were talking about in another topic. Because of his fight style Fitch now has a LONG road ahead of him. Feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Leed said:


> This is exactly what we were talking about in another topic. Because of his fight style Fitch now has a LONG road ahead of him. Feel bad for the guy.


It might end up being the best thing that could have happened to him. Lets be honest, he was never going to beat GSP. So maybe this loss will break him out of the mindset he's been in and he'll change his game up. It's happened to a lot of guys in the past, Liddell, Marquardt and Henderson all came to mind . Wanderlei too.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Poor Fitch, probably never going to get a title shot now. It's annoying because while his fight style can be boring, who cares, he's doing his job and winning fights and that's what hes paid to do.

Grats to Hendricks though, great knock out. Oh and that beard


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Daaaamn what a KO. Insane. Never really been a huge Fitch fan for his fighting style, but his personality is awesome, the guy seems really fun so I feel really bad for him right now. He as a long way back now, and will probably get chucked on the prelims for 2 fights or so by Dana now.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is good to see I was right about this cry baby. Number two WW in the world my ass he isn't top 5.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

I wasn't the only one with a smile on my face when Fitch got knocked out was I.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Ari said:


> Funny enough I had Thai food.


Oh, dear agony.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I felt bad for Fitch then I remembered how hot his wife was. Asians FTW!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh man im so happy. Thank you John Hendrciks.

This, however means one of two things. Fitch now gets even more reluctant to stand and starts Fitching even harder or (less likely) its the start of Fitch's decline and he gets blitzed left right and centre. 

Carnivores FTW!


----------



## Prolific (May 7, 2009)

He obviously got afflicted by the disease that I suffer from... Playing to much skyrim lol


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I felt pretty bad for Fitch actually. That's just one of the worst ways to lose. All that training and preparation down the drain in 10 seconds. Ouch.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Hendricks should name that move the fitcher.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> Hendricks should name that move the fitcher.


This fall, Johnny Hendricks is "The Fitchinator". Jon Fitch, you have been targeted for Fitchination.

The Fitchinator, screening at cinemas nationwide NOW.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL the fitchinator.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Fitch used to be the #2 WW in the world, then he took an arrow to the knee.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Or a left hook to the face.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Prolific said:


> He obviously got afflicted by the disease that I suffer from... Playing to much skyrim lol


In all seriousness, this might be right.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

pipe said:


> In all seriousness, this might be right.


Happened to Jens Pulver with WoW.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

props to mazzagatti for getting double underhooks the way he did its difficult to imagine alot of ref's being able to do that. probably saved himself from getting hit and jon paying a fine to the nsac


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Prolific said:


> He obviously got afflicted by the disease that I suffer from... Playing to much skyrim lol


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Haha nice pic McK. Skyrim is pretty addicting from what I understand. Those games aren't my thing but I probably know a dozen people who bought it at launch. They play it far too much, hope Fitch didn't get caught up in the addiction so badly that it affected his training dedication. That's kind of what makes him.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Mckeever said:


>


Ahahahahahahahahaha. Made me lol big time. if I could I would rep.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Fitch and Kos just have the most unreal bad karma when it comes to the title. Both guys are just shut down by GSP but beat anyone else in the division... When GSP has a major injury... Fitch blows it...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Having watched the fight about 6 times now (only took about 2 minutes for all 6) I'm still totally ******* blown away.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Really bad loss for Fitch. I was in the midst of apologizing in advance to about ten people that the fight would be 15 minutes of watching wet paint dry. But then Fitch got KO'd like it was nothing. Too bad for him though, no way to lose that quickly and not take a huge hit.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Where is the guy who made a ton of money that man is the master of picks.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> It is good to see I was right about this cry baby. Number two WW in the world my ass he isn't top 5.


This has got to be one of the most ridiculous statements I've seen on here in months. Seriously. The guy was 13-1-1 with his only loss being to the #1 Welterweight of all time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I would love to see Hendricks vs Ellenberger next: two of the biggest and strongest WWs out there, huge knockout power, coming after impressive performances against big names.
Both are 1-2 wins away from a title shot IMO.

This fight would make perfect sense.

Scratch Ellenberger vs Sanchez...have Sanchez fight Koscheck. Would be fun also.


Anyone else feeling me?!


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Man that was so awesome. Fitch is such an oversized goof. Loved seeing him blasted out like that.


----------



## orangekoolaid (May 5, 2011)

DragonStriker said:


> Where is the guy who made a ton of money that man is the master of picks.


I was thinking the same! He must be off spending all his new found cash money! :drink01:

will be keeping a close eye on his future picks haha.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

orangekoolaid said:


> I was thinking the same! He must be off spending all his new found cash money! :drink01:
> 
> will be keeping a close eye on his future picks haha.


I told him before the fight if you win this I am going to laugh so hard once I saw Fitch go down I was on the floor laughing.


----------

